# invertabrite death trap



## bocrayfish (Nov 15, 2009)

OK so im getting a 55 gallon fish tank full set up cregs list. :fish-in-a-bag:
pre-stocked, brace your selves its an invertebrate death trap. 

1 small snow flake eel
2 3 white spotted puffers
3 2 small octopus
4 4 shrimp assorted
5 20 hermit crabs
my question is will this dissolve into utter chaos as soon as i get it*old dude the problem is i *love love love* inverts what should i do. compatible inverts? o and do i need a skimmer for it


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

i would say get rid of all of those carivores... trade them in at an LFS or something... if you decide to keep the animals i would most definately recommend a skimmer, a good one at that because the carnivores can be very messy and they are poop machines. if you wish to keep alot of the inverts and the fish as well be ready to replace alot of crabs and snails because they will become snacks.


----------



## bocrayfish (Nov 15, 2009)

okay..........thanks


----------



## zepprocker45 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you do intend to keep them, which I would, sounds like a very interesting set up to look at, you will ultimately need a larger tank for that many big inhabitants, just a thought. You might want to trade a few of those big predators in, as suggested.


----------

